# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  my eyes try to open automatically when trying wild??

## MIW

So I've been trying wild lately and I've never had a lucid dream. But I usually not until today, i set my alarm at 6am to try WILD but my inner voice wouldn't shut up! And I think it ruined my experience. However I did get to the point where I felt my whole body really light and felt as if I was on the air, and then I started seeing those colorful objects for about 5 seconds until they stopped and I just layed there for a about 10 minutes feeling a few buzzes throughout. Until I gave up
I also think that what ruined my experience when I saw the colorful objects is that my eyes kept trying to automatically OPEN so I forcefully shut them which I think my brain realized that I was awake -_-

1. Is there anything I can be repeating in my head or thinking of, or focusing on so that this doesn't happen again?

2. How do I make my eyes not open automatically, they did manage to open a tiny bit.

----------


## TravisE

> 1. Is there anything I can be repeating in my head or thinking of, or focusing on so that this doesn't happen again?



Sure, those are usually called mantras. There's a set of WILD class threads that talk about mantras in depth (Lesson 5). There's a lot of good stuff there in general, some of which is useful even beyond WILDing.





> 2. How do I make my eyes not open automatically, they did manage to open a tiny bit.



I haven't personally run into this problem, but the usual answer to distractions like this is just to ignore and not worry about themjust let your body do the natural things it wants to do as you fall asleep and stay focused on your mantra and/or the dream you're about to enter. In fact, it's possible the eye opening may not be realI've had cases where I've felt my eyes opening but it was actually HH or even my dream starting. It's a good idea to always do a reality check after you think you've failed a WILD attempt, because they can often make it look like you've simply woken back up in your bed.

----------


## MIW

> Sure, those are usually called mantras. There's a set of WILD class threads that talk about mantras in depth (Lesson 5). There's a lot of good stuff there in general, some of which is useful even beyond WILDing.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't personally run into this problem, but the usual answer to distractions like this is just to ignore and not worry about them—just let your body do the natural things it wants to do as you fall asleep and stay focused on your mantra and/or the dream you're about to enter. In fact, it's possible the eye opening may not be real—I've had cases where I've felt my eyes opening but it was actually HH or even my dream starting. It's a good idea to always do a reality check after you think you've failed a WILD attempt, because they can often make it look like you've simply woken back up in your bed.




Thank you for your answer! I was just wondering cause I'm thinking of saying in my head "in, out" when I breath cause I'm thinking of breathing deep so I dont get distracted, and relax my muscles 
but im not sure if it'll ruin the WILD progress

----------

